# Cleaning Tablets



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi all,

time me I brought some cleaning tablets. Used the ones brocides with my machine and I would say it's due for a clean soon. Done some research on the forum and the cafiza tablets seem ok. So if I buy these.....

http://Urnex Cafiza Espresso Machine Cleaning Tablets, Pack of 100 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004L8RTEM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7hHJCb2XF0705

will they invalidate the warranty or have I got to get the cino cleaning tablets?

TIA

neil


----------



## Lambo (Sep 5, 2018)

Any espresso cleaning tablets or powder will work for backflushing, personally I'd recommend powder as it's easier to dissolve and you can pick it up on eBay for around £9 for a 900g tub. It won't effect your warranty in any way as they have no way of knowing what brand you're using.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Lambo said:


> Any espresso cleaning tablets or powder will work for backflushing, personally I'd recommend powder as it's easier to dissolve and you can pick it up on eBay for around £9 for a 900g tub. It won't effect your warranty in any way as they have no way of knowing what brand you're using.


Depends on which machine it is. The smaller portafilter machine's cleaning disk have a hole in the centre and the cleaning cycle assumes that a tablet will block it for a while.

So as the built in cleaning cycle assumes it's working against a tablet I have stuck with them even on my DB which doesn't have the hole in the disk. As I use a bean that needs very fine grinding and the machine sucks a lot of that back I use one from puly that is bigger than Sage's. Even so all gets dissolved but I follow it up with another cycle less the tablet.

In my case I know from solenoid buzz that the machine doesn't ask for cleaning cycles often enough. One gent on here recommends weekly. I use an approx once a month. What's left in the drip tray helps clean that up thoroughly as well as the grinds really stick without the cleaner.

John

-


----------



## whitey01200 (Sep 7, 2018)

I do apologies for predictatext changing my originality post and me not checking it. I have a barista express. At the tablets would be the ideal choice.

Cheers


----------

